# Smoke alarm "chirp" sound upsets dog



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Their hearing is far better than ours and that high pitched sound has to go right through them. Max will do the same thing - you should see how fast I figure out which one needs changed and get it fixed. The only thing that settles him down is for the noise to stop.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That sound drives me crazy, so I can understand why it bothers your dog. And why do they always go off at 3am?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

laprincessa said:


> Their hearing is far better than ours and that high pitched sound has to go right through them. Max will do the same thing - you should see how fast I figure out which one needs changed and get it fixed. The only thing that settles him down is for the noise to stop.


Same thing at our house with 3 dogs. I agree that it is because their hearing is so much better than ours is. My 3 dogs also completely wig out each month when the civil defense sirens are tested. Even in the winter with the windows closed. On the bright side I know that they will never allow me to sleep through a fire or a severe storm!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

None of my Goldens react to that, but my little rescue terrier mix (named "Dave"  ) completely flips out when it happens, and shakes and hides and generally panics.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

One time one of ours was chirping upstairs. You could barely hear it. I was in the shower. Let's just say I almost had a 90 lb golden in the shower with me. Chloe doesn't care. Nothing bothers her. But Jake was a baby.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My bridge boy use to hate it.......can't say I like it much either.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I went to visit a friend in Ohio two years ago - one of her smoke detectors needed a new battery and the thing would not stop chirping. It drove me batty. I barely slept the first night, and made her take me to the store the next day for batteries. She said she'd gotten used to it and didn't hear it. Umm, no.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My Brady is afraid of it too. There used to be a commercial that was played every morning during the news that had that noise, and he would be trying to jump into my arms. 

My Ninja coffee maker makes that noise, and Brady starts barking at me to leave the kitchen before it chirps - I think he thinks he is rescuing me.

He is trained to the invisible fence, so I often wandered if the tone confuses him. The trainer had told me he was very sensitive to the beep.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

It doesn't worry Bear but Stormy Girl absolutely freaks out, shaking uncontrollably, crying and running around in a blind panic. After it stops it takes over 3 hours for her to calm down. She's beyond terrified, it's upsetting to see ?.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ours doesn't bother Reeva, but as soon as the first "chirp" sounds Quinn's tail and ears go down and he tries to get out of the room as quick as he can. When we test it we always make sure that he is in the garden when we do it. I agree why do they have to go off in the night


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep, it drives my Golden's nuts too. Our bridge girl Blossom would FREAK out. We would have to take her outside as well - and yes it's always 3 am. She would also go nuts if a fire alarm went off on TV, we would jump for the mute button. Gunner is the same way with the chirping but not as bad with the TV alarms. 

Of course the last time a battery went I couldn't figure out which alarm it was doing the chirping so I pulled all of them down. We now have purchased the 10 year built in battery kind.


----------



## Frankiee (12 mo ago)

fishmounter said:


> When the 9 volt batteries that are in our ceiling mounted smoke detectors starts to weaken, they make that loud, single "chirp" sound to let us know it is time to change them. That noise just totally freaks out our 7 year old Kasey and makes him get frantic, running around grabbing anything and everything in his mouth, whining and trembling, being completely opposite of his normally mellow mood. Even if Kasey hears a similar sound from the television like from a medical show or a home improvement show, he gets all crazy. He eventually gets better after 10-15 minutes once the chirping sound stops and I can usually quickly take him out to the backyard and tell him to "go get your ball!" to get his mind off of whatever it is that bothers him from that little but high-pitched "chirp" sound. There's never been any lasting health problems from this. Has anyone had or have a similar problem with these sounds, and can anyone shed any light on this as to why this makes my dog go bonkers? (And just to add insult to injury, this usually happens in the wee hours of morning, like it did this morning at 3 am!)


my 35 lb poodle is almost 15 yrs old and about 80% deaf. When the smoke alarms starts chirping she goes into full blown panic mode. she finds a safe place and sits there for about an hour or so. I’m sure that you’re dog is reacting to that high pitch sound similar to mine.


----------

